

The 30 Day Challenge, in 30 Minutes - captaincrunch
http://www.blue74.com/2010/07/start-up-advice/the-30-day-challenge-in-30-minutes/

======
michael_dorfman
Note that this year, instead of 30 consecutive days, they are doing 7 times 7
days, with a week off in between each 7 day run.

